# need help setting up sendmail for multiple domains



## Shodan99 (Feb 14, 2012)

I have several websites hosted on a dedicated server, I need to set up multiple email addresses for each website. I've added the domains to the file "local_host_names" and set up the connections in the "virtusertable". I've restarted sendmail but I still get an error when sending a test email that says-

This is an automatically generated Delivery Status Notification.

Delivery to the following recipients failed.

am I missing something?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 15, 2012)

yes, you are more than likely missing a lot of things. first, change your log level so we can debug this issue better. 

are you going through a relay? are you storing user info in a database? are you running sendmail as root or a separate user? which linux distro are you using?


----------



## Shodan99 (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm using fedora 12 and running sendmail as root. I don't know how to set it up, I'm a beginner with linux and have never set up an email server before. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 16, 2012)

Shodan99 said:


> I'm using fedora 12 and running sendmail as root. I don't know how to set it up, I'm a beginner with linux and have never set up an email server before. Any help is appreciated.



you may have an easier time trying out postfix, which is a popular MTA with a lot more recent community support. is this a home server? meaning, will you be relaying outgoing mail through your ISP or what?


----------



## Shodan99 (Feb 17, 2012)

its a dedicated web server from godaddy. Its not being used as a relay server so much as the base server for several websites that will need individual sets of emails addressed to their respective domains.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 17, 2012)

godaddy should be pretty much "install and go." i would setup postfix and telnet into your hostname at port 25 to see if you have established a connection. then you can work on securing mail transfers using TLS and then setup dovecot or something similiar. then you can setup a database and start populating it with user information and then set that up with dovecot.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 17, 2012)

+1 for postfix. on simple systems that just need to send their local mail to some mailserver i use exim.

never use sendmail


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 17, 2012)

Yeah sendmail is for crusty old UNIX guys and masochists.


----------

